# getting bad news



## mikechefnks (Apr 25, 2000)

today i just found out that a former chef that i worked for passed away. he was only 44. we both went to N.E.C.I. about 10 years apart. this was a man i respected and admired greatly. after i we kept in touch a little bit after we went our seperate ways, then we just lost contact with each other. i kept telling myself that i would call, write or just go back to eat at his restaurant, but i never did. i'm not really sure where i'm going with this, but i just need a place to sort some things out. i guess my bit of advice to people reading this is don't lose contact with the people who are important to you whether through work or friends and family. thanks for listening


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Mike, 
Whether we keep in touch or not the memories remain with us and that's the best we can do.
It is nice that through the internet it is much easier to touch base even with a brief e-mail. In fact I sent a link to an old classmate of mine from NECI that I haven't seen or heard from in 15 years. He sent me back an e-mail and I will respond and likely it won't go a lot further than that, but it is nice to be able to touch however briefly so quickly and easily.
By the way who was the Chef that passed?


----------

